# Hi i'm new.



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello,
      I'm 37 and my DH is 45.
We have been married for 10 years, and today is our anniversary  . We have been trying to start a family for 14 years.
      My doctor put me on two cycles of clomid, but had no luck. My DH test came back fine. Then i was refered for a lap and dye back in August 98, Which we then found out that i had blocked tubes, one completely blocked and the other partly blocked with some dye trickle through.
      They said our only option is IVF. Which was quite up setting. now my doctor is refering me for IVF on  the nhs, 1 free try  . Only problem is i have to get my BMI under 30 which mine is 32. So finger cross.
      
      I think this website is GREAT! good luck girls. baby dust for you all 
                        
                  
                                                      Strawberries'n'cream..


----------



## KathyS (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Strawberries'n'cream

Welcome to Fertility Friends. I am fairly new to it too, and don't log on very ofton.  Great bunch of people though. 

Congratulations on your wedding anniversary (Shouldn't you be out celebrating?!).  It was our 5th anniversary last Wednesday which coincided with me starting injecting.  I am due for egg collection sometime next week.

Well done for seeing your doctor and getting a free cycle.  I am sure you will be able to get your BMI down.  When it is something so important, it gives you more of an incentive doesn't it.  I find Slimming World always works if I need to lose a bit of weight.  (I think my BMI is about 28, so not much different).

All the best to you and your DH.

Take care

Kathy x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Strawberries'n'cream!

Love the name  

Welcome to FF honey - its such a fab place to be! I have just joined BellyBuddies as I need to lose some weight too - you should come and join! We can join together and compare notes! I have literally just this minute posted my joining note!

Want to wish you lots of love, luck       and     for your IVF tx! Do you have to wait long for the NHS go? We have had to go private as waiting list in our area is 8 years!! OMG I am 35 on Thursday so I don't have 8 years! We needed donor eggs so the list is longer for us 

Take care honey, let me know how you get on!

Love
Tracy
[br]Posted on: 19/06/06, 20:53PS have blown you some bubbles to get you started as notice you haven't got any yet
    [br]Posted on: 19/06/06, 20:54PPS
 Kathy!
Just read your signature strip - we are very similar - I am 34 (35 on Thursday though). My DP is 26 (even more of a toy boy than yours! ha ha).
We had failed IVF in Sept/Oct 05 and again in May 06, and are starting FET very soon if my snowbabies survive - please let them survive!!!

Hope you log on a bit more - nice to see someone else with a toy boy too!

Love
Tracy


----------



## KathyS (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Tracy

Happy Birthday for Thursday!  How are you feeling about turning 35?  I hated it.  I spent most of the day in tears as all the books say that your fertility starts going down when you turn 35.  I know it doesn't switch off overnight, but i wasn't convinced!

I can't believe how similar our situations are.  Really sorry that you had another BFN.  I am hoping that our similarities differ in that we have a BFP this time though.

Good luck with your frosties.

Kathy x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kathy
Thanks for the birthday wishes honey, but you are right - It is that awful age isn't in when you suffer IF.  35 is the number screamed at us all the time, from now on fertility is downhill all the way!!  Thing is, I have been infertile since age 25 when suffered POF so I suppose it doesn't make much difference.

Are you downregging and stuff now then, ready for your tx in July?  I get a bit confused about downregging and stimming cos I don't have to do all that!  

Don't worry honey, I am sure that this time will be a fantastic   for you!  

I am going to shower you with babydust and positive vibes to help along the way
                   

Take good care - keep in touch
Love
Tracy


----------



## KathyS (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Tracy

Thanks for your kind thoughts.  Yes, I have been sniffing since 18th May and injecting (Gonal F) since last Wednesday.  Feel better on it than I did last time, but could still burst into tears at a drop of a hat!  I am lucky at work though.  They know what I am going through and are very supportive.

Have a good day.

Kathy x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi StrawberriesnCream

Welcome to FF! I also find Slimming World really good for shifting weight quite quickly and it's easy to follow too.. Belly Buddies is a good thread to join and I'm sure you'll find lots of support on there!

Good Luck Hunny

Amanda xx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi,
    I would like to thank you all for all your kind replys and messages. And i will let you all know how i get on.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, Happy Birthday for Thursday Tracy! 

I agree with you Kathy. I turned 35 a fortnight ago and that was constantly on my mind, I dwelled on it all day - and yes, there were a few tears. Everytime I think of my fertility, that statistic comes into my mind.

I like you was convinced that it was an overnight thing! 

Sue 



KathyS said:


> Hi Tracy
> 
> Happy Birthday for Thursday! How are you feeling about turning 35? I hated it. I spent most of the day in tears as all the books say that your fertility starts going down when you turn 35. I know it doesn't switch off overnight, but i wasn't convinced!
> 
> ...


[br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 15:13Hi Amanda!

What is the link for Belly Buddies?

Sue xx 



MandyB1971 said:


> Hi StrawberriesnCream
> 
> Welcome to FF! I also find Slimming World really good for shifting weight quite quickly and it's easy to follow too.. Belly Buddies is a good thread to join and I'm sure you'll find lots of support on there!
> 
> ...


[br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 15:19Welcome to the site, Strawberries'n'cream!

Got my fingers crossed for you! I have to get my BMI down as well, mine is a bit higher than yours!

Sue 



strawberries'n'cream said:


> Hello,
> I'm 37 and my DH is 45.
> We have been married for 10 years, and today is our anniversary . We have been trying to start a family for 14 years.
> My doctor put me on two cycles of clomid, but had no luck. My DH test came back fine. Then i was refered for a lap and dye back in August 98, Which we then found out that i had blocked tubes, one completely blocked and the other partly blocked with some dye trickle through.
> ...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hello there strawberries and cream and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear that u have been through so much already and ttc for 14 yrs!

Try and stay positive and i hope that this site offers u plenty of support.

Kate xx​


----------



## sweetheart (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi StrawberriesnCream,

Glad you have found this site,   but sorry to hear you have been trying for so long.  

Slimming World is really good for helping to get the pounds off, my Mum is a consultant and she helps me to lose the weight, the only problem is keeping it off, it's a vicious circle, when I have a   it only makes me want to eat more!  

Good luck and sending you lots of   and    

Katie. x


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello Evreyone 

I am new too and registered sunday to share some of my experience. I am just one year and a bit younger than you tracy as I will turn 34 tomorrow. I am not 35 yet but the TV program on Sunday night gave me ixed feelings on TV as they were mentioning 35 all the time and the fact that women were chosing to leave it for later. Yes I work and enjoy this but until I met my husband I could not have kids and we got married 5 years ago and started trying on our honeymoon unsuccessfully. Now we know why, azoospermie. 
Anyway I am optimistic and will start downregging 2 July 2006. 
Strawberry n cream, I have been reading a lot and although my doctor did not advise me to lose weight I started Weight Watchers last year thinking that slowly but surely would do and I lost 2 stones. I may still be a bit overweight but I feel happier and feel that I am putting more chances on my side. What I like about this diet is that it teaches you do eat healthily while giving yourself treats too. This is very important when you are also thinkig a lot about your fertility issues. The other thing that helped a lot was to start walking more everyday.
Good luck with it and keep motivated, it is for the good cause and to in the end ear someone call you mummy....

All the best to all


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

welcome strawberries 'n cream and Stephanie 

FF is an excellent source of info and support. Good luck with the weight loss, I am desperately trying to lose as well as I have put on 4 stone since TTC started. Comfort eating for me I think 

Anyways just wanted to say   and good luck with up coming treatment.

sending you some  

shara


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Girls,
            Just to let you all know that i got my IVF appointment through for the 5th December, I'm very happy   but feeling scared and nervous at the same time. 
            i just had my FSH/LH AND Estradiol on day 2,3,and 4 blood test done this week, which i hope will be fine.

I like to wish you all  and sending you some baby dust your way    

                                                            Theresa x (strawberries'n'cream)


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Theresa
Well done on getting your appointment - and best of luck for it - only a few weeks to go.
Was a bit confused when saw the dates of the first post but understand now and just wanted to say Hi.
Hope all goes well and speak to you soon.
Take care
Susie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

That fantastic news hun - 

Thanks for letting us know here, 
its always lovely to read how members have got on since joining 
I hope to see a  post in the not to distant future 

~Dizzi~


----------

